# ! CHUG & PLUG !



## you'llshootyereyeout

Ok kiddies here be the rules to this fine contest

1) Chug a 12oz can of beer and the shoot the empty can out of the air and capture the whole thing on tape 
2) No light beer! 
3) The third rule of chug & plug is don't talk about chug & plug. 
4) Time starts when the beer is cracked and ends when the can is hit. 
5) Fastest time wins!
6) Don't forget to show that the can is empty before you shoot it. 
7) All contestants must be of league drinking age. 
8) In the case of a tie we will move to DOUBLE CHUG & PLUG. That's right, two cans and two shots!

To enter just post your video in this thread.

As Chairman of the OCPC (Olympic Chug & Plug Committee) my judgement will be final. Good luck to all!

Here is a demo






Please drink responsibly.

The contest starts now and ends in one month (May 7th 2015 11:59PM)
The prize will be one of my Fugetaboutit style slingshots. Like one of these.


----------



## Lee Silva

The Chug n Plug

is real??!?!?

Nice, Matt!

Let's perforate then, shall we?!?!


----------



## Lee Silva

Need a link to you'r video!

And...... You need to make sure this game is on the list of events for the ECST!!!


----------



## Beanflip

No light beer!? What about us light weights? We wanna play too.  Grant us your favor o'mighty Chairman!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

LoL...like college all over again...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Beanflip said:


> No light beer!? What about us light weights? We wanna play too.  Grant us your favor o'mighty Chairman!


The Junior Nationals will be held later in the year!


----------



## quarterinmynose

I'd probably pass out before I ever get a can hit. Sound fun.


----------



## Lee Silva

Tentacle Toast said:


> LoL...like college all over again...


Only, without the supplementary funding of "slightly used" textbook sales! hehehe


----------



## Imperial

aww man, i only drink bottles :drinkup:



you'llshootyereyeout said:


> The Junior Nationals will be held later in the year!


the *soda can *league !


----------



## quarterinmynose

Imperial said:


> aww man, i only drink bottles :drinkup:


Chug a bottle, shoot a can. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker

Personally I'd rather do a shot and shatter the glass. Either way, I'd never enter this contest... there IS such a thing as too much fun, LOL!

NOW Y'ALL BE CAREFUL NOW, Y'HEAR?


----------



## peppermack

Ummm....I have a problem.....I don't drink beer. Will another alcoholic beverage in a can work? Although i'm not sure my iPhone can take a weeks long video as I try to hit the can out of the air


----------



## Lee Silva

peppermack said:


> Ummm....I have a problem.....I don't drink beer. Will another alcoholic beverage in a can work? Although i'm not sure my iPhone can take a weeks long video as I try to hit the can out of the air


To have any chance at all, you really don't have to drink the beer! You'll need to *INHALE it!!!*


----------



## peppermack

Lee my brother, the mere thought of chugging a beer make me nauseous. I don't think we need me hurling as part of a catty shooting video.....lol.


----------



## Charles

Hmmmm ... there was no specification on alcohol content, other than "no light beer". Most Canadian beers have alcohol content on the high side. Do we get any bonus points for that?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Charles said:


> Hmmmm ... there was no specification on alcohol content, other than "no light beer". Most Canadian beers have alcohol content on the high side. Do we get any bonus points for that?Cheers .... Charles


In the event of a tie in double chug n plug the contestant with a higher percentage of alcohol wins!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

peppermack said:


> Ummm....I have a problem.....I don't drink beer. Will another alcoholic beverage in a can work? Although i'm not sure my iPhone can take a weeks long video as I try to hit the can out of the air


Sry Pmack, this here contest is for beer swillers. If it goes good perhaps we could work our way around the bar!


----------



## diggitydane

Let me know when the Cali\Colorado\Washington Medical games begin... beer makes me hungover, But Always wanted to Rufus Hussey Call which side a stalk shot purple plant would fall to


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

diggitydane said:


> Let me know when the Cali\Colorado\Washington Medical games begin... beer makes me hungover, But Always wanted to Rufus Hussey Call which side a stalk shot purple plant would fall to


I seen some fellas rig up an apple smoking device once (I think they said I could be used instead of a "boing"?). Anyways that might be fun to shoot out of the air.


----------



## Beanflip

diggitydane said:


> Let me know when the Cali\Colorado\Washington Medical games begin... beer makes me hungover, But Always wanted to Rufus Hussey Call which side a stalk shot purple plant would fall to


For the sake of clarity, my "like", was directed toward calling the shot.


----------



## diggitydane




----------



## Chuck Daehler

I think this is freakin' hilarious !! Outrageous !! I gotta see these vids. I am not that good at chugging and plugging however, so I'll arm chair this one and LMFAO. Now if one misses therefore he'she'it must try again, right? Now after X cans of frothingslosh I would bet my shorts that it's gonna get pretty difficult along around the tenth or twelfth try or so.

Good luck y'all !! Matt you are somethin' else. Hats off to a new forum contest.

PS, with sound on do participants get points for beer belches? And may I suggest eye protection?


----------



## Aras

I might participate in this, but I have to find such a little can of beer, because noone messes with such tiny amounts in here


----------



## tyrone8511

Well this is going to be really interesting, I drink Long Toms usually which is 440ml, so there is a couple of pro's and con's. Bigger can easier to hit(pro) more bear to drink less chance of hitting anything(con). I think I am going to limit myself to 2 attempts at this per day just to play it safe but I sure do love a challenge.

Atleast Matt had a few bloopers during his attempts so we don't need to feel bad if it doesn't work out for us.


----------



## TSM

This is awesome! I can't wait to get home and start practicing...shooting the can outa the air, that is. Are there bonus points for a Fosters big can?


----------



## devils son in law

Dang!!! I wish I had a video camera....I'll chug the beer and watch you knuckleheads! I think the call of no skinny beer a good one.

And TSM, good luck with the Fosters, Bro! You're gonna need that bigger target!


----------



## Lee Silva

Hardest part about this game is finding a spot to shoot the aerial!!!


----------



## Imperial

hmm higher alcohol content wins? bring on the bottle of liquor ! :drinkup:


----------



## Lee Silva

hehehe....


----------



## quarterinmynose

I totally derped this attempt. thought you guys might get a laugh out of it. I don't know wtf went wrong in my brain, but I failed to hold my frame during the throw and just never got around to it...in my defense this was my third attempt in less than 15-20 min.


----------



## Beanflip

quarterinmynose said:


> I totally derped this attempt. thought you guys might get a laugh out of it. I don't know wtf went wrong in my brain, but I failed to hold my frame during the throw and just never got around to it...in my defense this was my third attempt in less than 15-20 min.


LOL! That was awesome! I got a good laugh out of that!


----------



## CanH8r

I'm in


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

HAHAHA!!!! I didn't read the post before watching the video. I was thinking "man he must be quick if he's gonna grab that shooter AFTER he chucks that can".


----------



## Charles

Soooo ... what was wrong with that???? Do the rules say anything about hitting the can on the first bounce??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## roirizla

quarterinmynose said:


> I totally derped this attempt. thought you guys might get a laugh out of it. I don't know wtf went wrong in my brain, but I failed to hold my frame during the throw and just never got around to it...in my defense this was my third attempt in less than 15-20 min.


Ahahahaha! Seems legit to me


----------



## tyrone8511

ok that was cool, I got my laugh in for the day, thanks quaterinmynose. I was so hoping you were going to miss the can on the floor too, but then I would of had serious stomach pain from too much laughing.

This is a super cool contest, I think we should add a bloopers section to the forum too, where we can get our daily laugh.

Tyrone


----------



## SmilingFury

QIMN, THAT WAS GREAT.


----------



## TSM

Chad, that was perfect. Totally nailed it.


----------



## Dayhiker

too awesome for words!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Here is Noobshooter's attempt at the chug n plug.


----------



## bigron

quarterinmynose said:


> Here is Noobshooter's attempt at the chug n plug.


that's not a chug,but he sure looked like he tried real hard he must not be a professional,good try Noobshooter :thumbsup:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Love it!!! Don't forget to crack the can on screen so we can get a good start point for the clock.


----------



## Lee Silva

Laughed out loud with every disgusted shake of the head...... Noob no likey frosty beverages?!?!?!

Great attempt my friend!


----------



## Aras

I'm going out shopping to look for those tiny cans of beer, wish me luck!


----------



## Charles

quarterinmynose said:


> Here is Noobshooter's attempt at the chug n plug.


I think that is the right approach ... slow and steady wins the race!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Aras

Dang it, didn't find any of those in a grocery shop, I'll need to dig further in beer shops


----------



## CanH8r

Did some yard work and needed a coldy... FAIL!


----------



## Charles

Hey CH!!! I think you did it ... The rules just said you had to toss it into the air and hit it ... and you did!!!! Well ... not on the first toss, but I do not see any toss limitations ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I love the music!!!


----------



## NoobShooter

Lee Silva said:


> Laughed out loud with every disgusted shake of the head...... Noob no likey frosty beverages?!?!?!
> 
> Great attempt my friend!


It wasn't as easy as I thought to chug one of my favorite beers. But no excuses..


----------



## Lee Silva

NoobShooter said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughed out loud with every disgusted shake of the head...... Noob no likey frosty beverages?!?!?!
> 
> Great attempt my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't as easy as I thought to chug one of my favorite beers. But no excuses..
Click to expand...

Well how often do most of us actually CHUG our beer!?!?!?! It takes serious conditioning! Conditioning our dear Master of Ceremony has obviously worked quite hard to maintain... I think Matt's got a few years on me, but it's been a long time since any of our high school binge days! Well... Maybe he was held back. "Graduated late".... That would make sense of a few things!! :neener:


----------



## tyrone8511

Nice work CH8ter the music definitely matched the occasion.


----------



## devils son in law

Can't H8 on the CanH8r....he drinks PBR and he did hit the can!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Something0riginal

Oh i so wish i could enter this, i can shoot skeet with a pellet gun. But i can say, its even better with glass bottles, I fired a rock at some fire rock yesterday if you know what that is.


----------



## Aras

Ok I found some heineken beer in these cans. I'll try to do the video today or tomorrow. I love how you'llshootyereyeout makes us chug a beer can and then reminds us to drink responsibly, haha


----------



## Aras

Here's my entry. Excuse me for leaving some of the foam at the end, I only got the right to buy alcohol a month ago! You're more experienced at this haha. And here's some mroe shooting


----------



## The Pocket Shot

Ha ha! Double Chug and Plug. I like it. You get an A for creativity.


----------



## Charles

ARAS, ARAS, ARAS!!!! You are the man! :looney: :looney: :looney:

Nicely done!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

All right all right all right!!!

Aras is on the board! Nicely done my man!! Looks like you peeps gonna have to step yo game!!!


----------



## Mr. P

I'm going to practice this many, many times tonight.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Well done Aras!


----------



## CanH8r

Aras.. Good drinking & shooting. beautiful surroundings you have.

Cheers 
Jeff


----------



## Something0riginal

can i go out on a limb and take the liberty to say, if you can pound a guiness, somehow rip the plastic ball out and then shoot the ripped can out of the air with a little hollow plastic ball in under a minute youd probably be at instant win level.


----------



## bigron

Aras said:


> Here's my entry. Excuse me for leaving some of the foam at the end, I only got the right to buy alcohol a month ago! You're more experienced at this haha. And here's some mroe shooting


that is a beautiful are that you were shooting in is that some kind of park?


----------



## Aras

bigron said:


> that is a beautiful are that you were shooting in is that some kind of park?


No, it's just a campsite made for anyone who wants to get out of the city noise and enjoy a grilled steak or something. And as I live 10 km away from the city, this place is just 10 minutes away on foot from my place.


----------



## TSM

I apologize for the light beer. I asked the missus to grab a 12-pk at the store and she brings me this beer flavored water. I ask for Old Milwaukee...I get Milwaukee's Best Light..."what's the difference?", she says. Anyway, I do another with a real beer later, but for now....


----------



## Charles

GREAT JOB, TSM!!!! That's the best chug I have yet to see. You should get a prize for the belch! And nice shooting ... that can was certainly not right on top of you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Aras

TSM said:


> I apologize for the light beer. I asked the missus to grab a 12-pk at the store and she brings me this beer flavored water. I ask for Old Milwaukee...I get Milwaukee's Best Light..."what's the difference?", she says. Anyway, I do another with a real beer later, but for now....


This is cheating, having a stomach with a hole! haha


----------



## quarterinmynose

Alright Shane! That's how it's done.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I'm beginning to think that was not the first beer Shane has chugged. Way to go!


----------



## Byudzai

you guys have supernatural skills! (and yards... no yards in the city...)


----------



## TSM

It's fair to say that I've had a bit of practice beer chuggin'.


----------



## Imperial

TSM- the belch is a warcry, right?


----------



## SmilingFury

TSM said:


> It's fair to say that I've had a bit of practice beer chuggin'.


You were the only one doing the midnight silhouette course at last year's ecst with a 18-pack of beer in your backpack.
I am not surprised in the least at how you demolished drinking the beer. ???? 
It was a nice wingshot too though. Well done sir.


----------



## tyrone8511

Nice shooting TSM, as for beer chug we can kind of see you've done your share of that in life. Practice making perfect oh and I mean the chugging not shooting


----------



## leon13

Hey TSM I new you were surrounded by some sorts of moos or elk where you live 
Oh and excellent shooting
Cheerio


----------



## Aras

I'll never be able to beat that time, I guess I'll enjoy my beer casually!


----------



## bigron

TSM awesome brother :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## The Gopher

this is fun to watch!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I've got to edit some video but I have an entry to post and several attempts that are worth watching from the folks at the Blue Skeen meet up!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here are the attempts from Blue Skeen's

CrazyMike






Nathan






CanH8r






DarrinGlennCook






Quarterinmynose (Success!!!)






Mrs.Quarterinmynose (Emily)


----------



## Imperial

awesome vid of the attempts


----------



## Charles

Those were really great!!! Thanks so much for posting them!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J

Crazy Mike is my hero!
That dude is 100% fun!


----------



## oldmiser

Total awesome what a great time was had there on the wonderful attemps of shooting the beer can in the air...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

The best part of the weekend at Blue's was how willing CrazyMike was to participate in the Chug N Plug when he thought it was called "Tug N Chug". I'm not sure what he thought the rules were but he was down.


----------



## leon13

Thanks for showing 
So good 
Prost


----------



## DougDynasty

I HEART CrazyMike. I love that guy. One of my favorite people in the whole world. Seriously. And great jobs everybody. So awesome. Sure wish I was there . Can't wait for ECST. I just wish it was whole week long. We need to all figure out how to make it a week long


----------



## SmilingFury

Awesome attempts and congrats QIMN! Thanks for posting them Matt.


----------



## M.J

DougDynasty said:


> I HEART CrazyMike. I love that guy. One of my favorite people in the whole world. Seriously. And great jobs everybody. So awesome. Sure wish I was there . Can't wait for ECST. I just wish it was whole week long. We need to all figure out how to make it a week long


If you add the MWST you've got 6 days...


----------



## Lee Silva

DougDynasty said:


> I HEART CrazyMike. I love that guy. One of my favorite people in the whole world. Seriously. And great jobs everybody. So awesome. Sure wish I was there . Can't wait for ECST. I just wish it was whole week long. We need to all figure out how to make it a week long


Yeah, If Mikey were a foreigner looking to acquire U.S citizenship, he'd have no problems at all...... cause I love him too!!!

....... and we're far from being the only two suitors, Dougy ..

Great job erybody!!!


----------



## Lee Silva

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> The best part of the weekend at Blue's was how willing CrazyMike was to participate in the Chug N Plug when he thought it was called "Tug N Chug". I'm not sure what he thought the rules were but he was down.


 :rolling:

I'm pretty sure Mikey will "Play" anything... Just completely stoked on fun!


----------



## Lee Silva

Prost, Fabian!!!


----------



## DougDynasty

MJ we need em both a week long lol. I know that'd be a lotta work on a lot of people but when I'm around all y'all having so much fun I just don't wanta leave


----------



## honorary pie

If I had a beer hero, crazy mike would be it.


----------



## honorary pie

[



]

I'm not really supposed to drink, but I had to try,,, I Can't buy a normal sized beer at the store, its against Canadian regulations or something.


----------



## Charles

honorary pie said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> I'm not really supposed to drink, but I had to try,,, I Can't buy a normal sized beer at the store, its against Canadian regulations or something.


Your video is set at private. You need to go back and set it as public so that we can see it.

Not sure what you mean by "normal sized". Here in BC you can buy beer in about any sized can that is produced. There are no Canadian regulations against "normal sized" beer.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## honorary pie

sorry... better now? it was a joke regarding the beer size....... in Ontario, or at least at my local store they don't sell single regular cans, only tallboys.. and I only wanted one.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Sweet!!!! BTW you might have a drinking prob.


----------



## honorary pie

what problem? that's my first beer in a while... I almost napped.


----------



## honorary pie

is there any way to see all the videos on one place? or are they scattered throughout the thread?


----------



## Charles

honorary pie said:


> is there any way to see all the videos on one place? or are they scattered throughout the thread?


Sorry, HP ... they are spread throughout this thread.

That was a great video! You sure chugged that beer down in a hurry ... perhaps you have had some practice earlier in your life???

And I did not understand that you only wanted to buy one beer ... I have never tried that myself, as I always have a use for a full six pack!!! :rofl:

Good job!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## honorary pie

nope. not a lot of practice. never really been a drinker. my father literally drank himself to death and I have a stomach issue that 'should' prevent me from ingesting anything stupid like junk food and alcohol.. hence only buying one.. but I do know that if you rip open the top to allow air-flow you can pour out a can in a jiffy... sometimes I drink my coffee really fast though, if that's practice.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

All right folks that's it for the inaugural Chug N Plug!! I'll sort out the winners and post the results shortly.

Thanks for participating and spectating.


----------



## quarterinmynose

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> All right folks that's it for the inaugural Chug N Plug!! I'll sort out the winners and post the results shortly.
> 
> Thanks for participating and spectating.


it was fun. I probably never woulda tried to blast a can outta the air if it wasn't for this little contest, and for that I thank you.


----------



## Something0riginal

oh man, you gotta try it with a bb gun, so fun with a red rider, if you put a rock in the can you can throw it farther.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Ok Here are the results

There were four successful attempts made to Chug-N-Plug. How ever there was a no light beer rule violation so the offending participant's time in ineligible. Sry TSM, with a time of 29.21 you clearly have the skills to pay the bills.

The third place

Aras with a time of 40.07

The second place

Quaterinmynose with a time of 33.03

And the winner of the whole shootin match is

Honorary pie with a stunning time of 23.16!!!

I'll send a PM to the top three places so they can get their prizes.

Thanks to everyone who participated and spectated!

Oh, if you have any suggestions about this contest please let me know. I would like to run this contest once a year. So maybe later in the year or an adjustment to the rules or anything you think of.

Thanks again

Matt


----------



## Aras

10/10, would participate again


----------



## TSM

Loved it. When's the next one?


----------



## TSM

Loved it. When's the next one?


----------



## honorary pie

Hey! I violated rule numero uno by not using a 12 oz can.. If TSM should be disqualified for using a light beer, as should I, for using a big can. It probably made it easier to hit or something... I self-disqualify umm,, myself. Fair is fair.. Had a lot of fun seeing all the videos though.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Finally!! I got the morale patches to send out to the winners! It took a lot longer than I thought. I'll get them in the post tomorrow.


----------



## honorary pie

Dude. That's hilarious.


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Charles said:


> Hmmmm ... there was no specification on alcohol content, other than "no light beer". Most Canadian beers have alcohol content on the high side. Do we get any bonus points for that?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Everybody that thinks Charles should get bonus points raise your hands. Oh Yeah!!! :koolaid: :drinkup: :drinkup: :drinkup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Slingshot Silas

honorary pie said:


> SAID: My father literally drank himself to death and I have a stomach issue that 'should' prevent me from ingesting anything stupid like junk food and alcohol..


I am saddened by your loss, HP,

My Dad came close to dying, but with tremendous spiritual help, My Dad finally got his act together and lived 28 more years sober. I was mercifully dragged into that exact same boat at 34 years old. A judge and the treatment center staff informed me that I had abused my right to consume alcohol and participate in polite society. Or any other type of society for that matter. I stayed at their 28 day program for 42 days--if that tells ya' anything about how messed-up I was. My boss told me the job was interfering with my drinking. :alky: uke: (He was accurate on that statement) And my second x-wife (who drank like I did--I really mean I thought that the girl DRANK LIKE ME--that's why we got married cauze we could keep up with each other: we got married 82 days after we met--lasted a little over 7 yrs. so it wasn't ALL bad) told me one day there at the end, "I didn't like you sloppy-a$$ drunk like you get, and I don't care much for you now! Oh, and I want a divorce. Hurt my feelings. I am very sensitive! - :thumbsdown:

Anyway, I fought and ran away, to fight another day--with a third x-wife. :naughty:

So, the alcohol part of the Chug would be out for me. As I recall, it is probably harder to chug a Coca Cola, then maybe I could stumble around a little and then try to plug the can. ROFLMFA completely off. :rolling: You guys are a riot. :banana:

My name is Steve, and I approve this message! :iagree: :yeahthat:

SSS,


----------



## honorary pie

Wow, you really dug into this thread. Its OK man, my pops was a real not nice dude, and he swallowed his issues. Hopefully we can have a carbonated-plug contest soon. I'm sure it IS much tougher.


----------



## The Pocket Shot

Ha Ha! congrats! With a "Stunning time of 23.16!!!"


----------



## omanico

Good try by everybody and excellent job to the winners! Enjoyed the videos


----------



## truthornothing

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> diggitydane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Cali\Colorado\Washington Medical games begin... beer makes me hungover, But Always wanted to Rufus Hussey Call which side a stalk shot purple plant would fall to
> 
> 
> 
> I seen some fellas rig up an apple smoking device once (I think they said I could be used instead of a "boing"?). Anyways that might be fun to shoot out of the air.
Click to expand...

Ahh the rock concert special, flashback to 1982 lol


----------

